# some ornge crush



## arthur (Jun 12, 2008)

here are a few of my OC


----------



## idigjars (Jun 12, 2008)

Very nice Arthur!  Congrats on your OC collection and thank you for sharing the pic with us.             Paul


----------



## idigjars (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh yeah, I don't collect these but I saw a green one at the last Kalamazoo bottle show that tempted me dearly.  I picked that thing up a dozen times because it looked so cool and just had eye appeal.  Again congrats on your collection.         Paul


----------



## capsoda (Jun 12, 2008)

Great collection Arthur, do you have a ward's Orange Crush?


----------



## LC (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello Arthur, if all these bottles are Orange Crush bottles, what does the bottle look like that this Grape Crush bottle cap go to ?


----------



## arthur (Jun 13, 2008)

pic


----------



## madman (Jun 13, 2008)

hey art dug the embossed      also some acls mike


----------



## madman (Jun 13, 2008)

acls


----------



## LC (Jun 13, 2008)

The print is almost too small for me to read, but I believe the bottle says grape on it. I should know this bottle considering my age, but I have no recollection of it at all. Do you know the date in which this particular bottle was put on the market ? Thanks,


----------



## madman (Jun 14, 2008)

hey lc, your cap is older than the bottle shown by art,  that grape crush bottle is from the 90s may even be newer, i could be wrong but im guessing they put the other flavors in clear bottles that said orange crush, and put a grape cap on it mike


----------



## LC (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Mike, that bottle looked strange to me and I did not think it was compatable for this particular cap.As stated earlier , I should know this considering my age, but again, it just will not come to me. Thanks again for your post , Lou


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2008)

Actually the Grape was bottled in the clear Krinkle bottles, and later in the Mae West type bottle with just the word Crush on them like the middle right bottle in the picture below (this is the bottle that would have most likely have used your cap). The clear Krinkle bottle on the far left is of the "O. C. Beverages" variety which I would assume carried all of the Crush flavors. Of course for the most part the brown bottles were exclusive to Orange Crush.







 The grape crush bottle shown above is a retro style bottle that is available today and usually found as Orange Crush, Grape Crush, and Strawberry Crush.


----------



## LC (Jun 15, 2008)

*Thanks for the post Joseph, I would say through the fifties and sixties, I had to pretty much try every flavor of beverage on the market , Pepsi always being my favorite over all the others. If I have one of the varieties of the one you illustrtate, I will get one of my bottle cappers out and apply it to it. I have some of the amber bottles , but not sure of the clear. Kind of makes you wonder why they just didn't put grape on the bottle as they did orange for the orange drink , unless it was less costly to have it applied to the bottle caps. Thanks again for the illustration of the various bottles, Lou*


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2008)

I guess it's because Orange Crush was the flagship product and the other crushes were of lesser importance. Also like the Nehi's they would introduce new crushes and kill off older flavors like Coca-Crush, so it would be more economical to just have a standard bottle for the rest of the flavors.


----------

